# Should I buy or walk away?



## moondoggy (Jun 16, 2016)

I moved to the Florida panhandle 2 years ago and we've been lucky that there has not been a hurricane in the area for 11 years but we're overdue. Our cousin bought a McCulloch FG5700AK gasoline generator 11 years ago after hurricane Ivan, used the unit for 5 hours, drained the tank and then stored the unit in his garage where he works on classic corvettes. After storing the unit he bought a Generac whole house system and has decided to sell the McCulloch generator. The unit will handle 5700 Watts and is powered by an 11 HP engine and has a 5 gallon tank on the top of the unit. Originally this unit cost $600 but he's asking $300. To me the price seems OK given the cost of a new unit but there's a concern I have about purchasing the unit and I'm looking for some feedback from members of the forum.

My concern is that shortly after this unit was purchased McCulloch was purchased by a foreign company and they had problems and the firm was sold again at least once and the current owners of the McCulloch brand name do not make generators nor do they make or stock parts for any McCulloch products manufactured by the former companies. Since the unit has been stored for 11 years in a clean, dry garage and had limited use I'm assuming that that the unit will still start and the generator will still generate power but if something happens to the generator or the engine then this unit turns into a huge doorstop.

So my question is.......Should I gamble that this unit will be OK and get me through a year or two or should I walk away from the deal?

Since I know absolutely nothing about generators, any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Eleven years old, McCulloch parts are difficult to find, and if you do , they're "aftermarket" generic. Do you want a "project" or a reliable electric source when needed? IF you want a reliable unit, buy a new one by a reputable manufacturer, which Mac used to be, but are long gone. Here's a link to a Generac 5500 which is comparable and a reasonable "middle of the road" unit, not the quality or cost of a Honda, but a bit above some of the cheaper ones. This may have a "chonda" engine, the smaller Generacs have them, but I forget above what KW, they use an american made engine, used to be 5000W? I have a "chonda" on a Generac 3750 which has served us well for over ten years. I now have a 7500W, was going to sell the little one, but, thinking about it, how much is a 10 year old genset worth, even though it's immaculate and runs great? Decided to lay it up in case I ever need it. "How much is a 10 year old genset worth......" 

Shop Generac Rapid Start 5500-Running Watts Portable Generator at Lowes.com


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Right about availability on the parts, not to mention that suppose you buy it and it doesn't work...not a good situation. If you are comfortable at $300, I would have to look at HF, and buy one of theirs and get the one year warranty, or two if it isn't too costly. I believe if you don't have one close by, the shipping the charge is pretty cheap. I say this because they get a good write-up, for Chinese made, have a 90 day money back warranty - your not getting that now, without causing a friendship to be in jeopardy. You really don't need in the 5K range, would be nice, but you need something that can power your refrig for a couple hours at a time, run a small a/c or a couple of fans and lights. Just my two cents, Ron.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Been on a lot of forums over the years. Anyone else noticed that a newcomer will open a post asking to be assured that what they want to do is correct and when they're told it's not, they're never heard from again?


----------



## moondoggy (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey, I'm still here. I was just watching to see if there were any more posting.


----------

